
Dutch law enforcers access millions of encrypted messages - Someone
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-dutch-law-access-millions-encrypted.html
======
oriettaxx
company's website [https://www.ennetcom.com/](https://www.ennetcom.com/)
contains a press release in dutch

here the google translation

~~~ ~~~ ~~~

Press Release dated March 9, 2017

Following the press release of the prosecution today, in which the prosecution
indicated to have the servers "cracked", which the prosecution had seized from
clients business Ennetcom, Part I, as counsel for clients, including that
first must be firmly stated that the prosecution without justification
location which has herds based on a suspicion of money laundering with the mom
as were the phones criminals customers. The dossier, which showed that the
company Ennetcom had tens of thousands of customers who bought the phones and
the software through resellers and that the prosecution called only about four
examples of cases in which there would have been a PGP phone purchased from
such reseller. The company also revealed many customers nationally and
internationally also have with government agencies and businesses that wish to
communicate not hacked not criminal reasons. The seizure of the servers, so it
seemed more an attempt by the prosecution to have access on improper grounds
for an immense amount of communications of tens of thousands in order to seek
fish in a trawl. Like KPN or any other telecom company also simply be invaded
and the entire contents meegeroofd to see who sends an error message. The
prosecution now gives the impression that all servers were cracked, but at the
same time states that 3.6 million messages were visible, obviously giving the
impression as if that would mean a lot of communication. The prosecution while
talking about 40,000 users. However, a message is part of a conversation, so
successive "yes", "and when," "what do you mean", three messages in a
conversation. Calculated as the number of messages and the number of users, so
were about 90 messages per user are visible. Given the fact that the servers
after 48 hours standard were cleaned, so the posts were destroyed, it would
indeed be visible only in the last 48 hours made for those 40,000 users to 3.6
million messages. The prosecution speaks in the press release very remarkable
about "encryption keys which were also owned by and the police in the
investigation." Clients business, however, did not have those keys. Namely
those keys are covered by the company that makes PGP, Symantec. There are many
other companies, in the same way as clients business software like PGP to sell
their products. The "fall into the hands" seems in this therefore involve a
very shadowy area of ​​irregularities and possibly the result of today's wild
juicy Hack.

The prosecution considers this "booty" to get started, but the Canadian court
location and in my opinion it deceived by the prosecution on so given the
basis of suspicion, only authorize the use of only 4 with especially appointed
investigations. And then the question is always what messages indicate which
then can be linked to any physical entities. That still seems mostly a hack
too much.

~~~
oriettaxx
btw, ennetcom is cited on this Hackingteam leaked email
[https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/117056](https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/117056)
where the email start with a

"la GDF ci chiede se siamo in grado di catturare dati di BB che hanno a bordo
l'applicazione PGP di Ennetcom.
[http://www.ennetcom.com/"](http://www.ennetcom.com/")

which means: "the Italian Financial
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia_di_Finanza](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia_di_Finanza)
is asking if we are able to get data from BlackBerry with Ennetcom installed"

So apparently the dutch way seams different then the italian one

~~~

btw: Dutch Police claims in its statement the devices are used “extensively”
by criminals. what about ...guns?

